# Fobus Paddle Holster for XD subcompact?



## LoveMyXD (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi guys. I'm interested in purchasing a Fobus paddle holster for my XD subcompact. This may be a dumb question, but i'm going to ask anyway.  When I go on the Fobus website, it doesn't specify if the holster for the XD works for the subcompact as well. Does anyone use this holster for their XD sc? Would you recommend it?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Didn't your gun come with the "XD Gear", or did you buy used?

Regarding Fobus, check out this thread: *Fobus Holsters - Love-em or Hate-em?,*

Personally I don't see what the attraction to them is and would rather have something else.


----------



## LoveMyXD (Mar 29, 2010)

No, I bought the 'essentials' kit, brand new. It didn't include that crappy holster, which was nice...because I didn't have to pay for something I won't be using. Since you aren't a Fobus fan, what is your holster of choice?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

LoveMyXD said:


> No, I bought the 'essentials' kit, brand new. It didn't include that crappy holster, which was nice...because I didn't have to pay for something I won't be using. Since you aren't a Fobus fan, what is your holster of choice?


As and FYI, "that crappy holster" that comes with the XD is basically a Fobus holster minus the Fobus markings. :smt1099

It depends on what you're looking for and what you want to spend. If I were looking for a lesser costly OWB, I'd probably go with the Blackhawk CQC (non Serpa), persoanlly I'm not too fond of paddles and prefer snap removable loops or belt slots on an OWB, but that's just me, some makers' paddles are kind of flimsy and don't hang on the belt that well, but the CQC seems to be OK.

If you don't mind spending more $$$ I really like stuff from Comp-Tac.

My Current XDM OWB holster is a UBG Regulator.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Also,

You might find this series done my my wife helpful.

Holster Talk Part 1

Holster Talk Part 2

Holster Talk Part 3

Holster Talk Part 4


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ah, here's someone else who wants to carry his expensive pistol in a cheap holster.

I don't get it.


----------



## LoveMyXD (Mar 29, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ah, here's someone else who wants to carry his expensive pistol in a cheap holster.
> 
> I don't get it.


her, not his.  I'm not saying I won't spend money on a holster, but for right now, I don't have any holster at all and need to find something relatively inexpensive, but that isn't a complete piece of junk. If you're going to completely poo-poo the Fobus, do you have another suggestion for a holster?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

I'm a fan of Galco and High Noon holsters.

another thread on XD compact holsters: http://www.handgunforum.net/showthread.php?t=23908


----------



## Hiram25 (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi LoveMyXD, I purchased a SA XD40 SC and you should look at the following: 
Crossbreed Super Tuck, or if you want a really good holster that you can wear in a variety of ways, IWB, OWB, Hi, Low, different cants, etc. try a Pure Kustom Pro.

Dave M.:smt1099


----------



## LoveMyXD (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you all for the suggestions, I'll definitely check them all out.


----------



## LoveMyXD (Mar 29, 2010)

VAMarine said:


> Also,
> 
> You might find this series done my my wife helpful.
> 
> ...


I tried to watch these videos, but kept getting error messages. IDK if it's just a temporary problem with youtube or if there's an issue with the videos themselves? I'll just try again later. Thank you for posting them anyway! I'm open to all the help I can get.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

LoveMyXD said:


> I tried to watch these videos, but kept getting error messages. IDK if it's just a temporary problem with youtube or if there's an issue with the videos themselves? I'll just try again later. Thank you for posting them anyway! I'm open to all the help I can get.


Must be a temp issue, I can view them OK.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

LoveMyXD said:


> her, not his.


Sorry 'bout that.
It's very hard to determine the sex of a chick, especially one in a photo.
(And, no, the pun was unintentional.)



LoveMyXD said:


> ...I'm not saying I won't spend money on a holster, but for right now, I don't have any holster at all and need to find something relatively inexpensive, but that isn't a complete piece of junk. If you're going to completely poo-poo the Fobus, do you have another suggestion for a holster?


Galco makes the best in-stock, ready-to-go holsters I know.
View their catalog online at: http://www.usgalco.com/
If you find something you like, send a PM to _Old Padawan_, on this forum, and he'll get it sent out to you. He works for Galco.


----------

